
Linkalot: A web-based inbox for your links - lproven
https://gitlab.com/dmpop/linkalot
======
codewithcheese
I think many of us wish for and have considered developing an open source,
local archive of the websites we visit. We want full text search, full page
screenshots, good privacy (dont archive sensitive sites). We might wish for
p2p encrypted syncing between devices.

Since we wish for this, I presume its been attempted many times.

My questions is my humble hacker news readers? Can any one provide a run down
of the existing open source solutions and their features/pros/cons or simply
which they prefer?

~~~
butterthebuddha
What I really want is a script that

(1) Takes a URL and optional comment as input

(2) Saves the webpage it points to into a git repo (a simple curl should
suffice for most websites)

(3) Inserts that URL, title of the page pointed-to by the URL and the optional
comment into an org-mode file that lives in the root of the repo

The org-mode file is a highly-searchable and context-preserving database (I
can add tags, create hierarchies, add links to and from other relevant (org-
mode or not) files) in the most portable format ever: plain text.

I really don't need a web interface. Actually, if I later decide that I need
one, I can build one easily on top of this basic system.

I really want to be able to use this across multiple devices: mainly my two
computers, and an Android phone. Using git gives me a reliable protocol for
syncing between multiple devices. I want it to be a smooth experience on my
phone, which would probably require some sort of git-aware app. Something
similar to the Android client for the pass password manager would be ideal.

I hear that git repos can be GPG-encrypted. Ideally, I'm able to serve all
this off of a repo hosted on a VPS. I don't want to rely on Dropbox (I'm
trying to transition away from it) for syncing.

~~~
chipperyman573
>(2) Saves the webpage it points into a git repo (a simple curl should suffice
for most websites)

FWIW I've done something similar and lots of sites that use a lot of JS (and
pretty much every single page webpage like twitter and FB) will not re-render
correctly just because you have the files. It actually takes a lot of work to
clone a webpage, the best solution I've found so far is to print a PDF from a
headless chrome (but this has its own problems, like now you have to deal with
a PDF).

Even generating the PDF is a lot harder than it seems, at least if you've
never done it before, because there are a lot of gotchas (for example, did you
know that most websites provide a second stylesheet to be used while printing
that makes it look _barely_ messed up, but still clearly broken? I didn't
either)

~~~
gildas
If the PDF format is not mandatory for you, you might be interested in
SingleFile [1] (I'm the author) which you can run from the command line. It
will interpret scripts and faithfully save a snapshot of a page in a single
HTML file.

[1] [https://github.com/gildas-
lormeau/SingleFile/tree/master/cli](https://github.com/gildas-
lormeau/SingleFile/tree/master/cli)

------
BlackLotus89
Is this an alternative to wallabag with less features? Archiving links is fine
, but what's of most interest is archiving the content isn't it? So this is an
online bookmark manager? Sorry it's not clear for me I only know ot saves
links in plaintext files, you can add them with a bookmark and you can
password protect them.

------
xearl
"Screenshot": water.css
([https://kognise.github.io/water.css/](https://kognise.github.io/water.css/))
+ the following HTML snippet, per link:

    
    
      <p><a href="$url" title="$txt">$url</a></p>
    

These HTML snippets are what's saved, one per line, in the mentioned plain
text file ("links.txt"). The webpage is a dump of this file plus HTML/CSS
boilerplate.

------
NickBusey
Yay for GitLab. Boo for no screenshot.

------
lproven
Update from the author (who's happy this has provoked interest :-) —

There is now even a Firefox add-on that works with Linkalot:
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/send-tab-
url/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/send-tab-url/)

------
mosselman
Shameless plug: you can create and share bookmarklets through
[https://bookmarkify.it/](https://bookmarkify.it/)

------
warpech
Basically, bookmarks?

I dream of a browser that would merge bookmarks + history into one, with full-
text search.

~~~
systemfreund
[https://getmemex.com/](https://getmemex.com/) might be what you're looking
for. I've tried to use it, but it somehow managed to destroy its database 3 or
4 times. After that I gave up and uninstalled the extension again.

------
Grumbledour
Happy to see not another SASS Webapp but a simple and sustainable tool.

Would be great if there was a demo linked (even if the functionality seems
really straight forward).

Does it support organizing the links in categories?

~~~
lproven
Here is the author's demo version:
[https://tokyoma.de/linkalot/](https://tokyoma.de/linkalot/)

He is a colleague of mine on the documentation team at SUSE.

------
bullen
I made this link collection tool:
[http://tentacle.rupy.se](http://tentacle.rupy.se)

It's a bit over-engineered on the db side but it works well.

------
techntoke
I'd prefer a Go or C-based bookmark manager, that let's you store bookmarks in
a markup or YAML-based document(s). Either one for each bookmark, or one for
many. That way they can be synced using Google Drive or any cloud sync
solution. Then add a web interface on top of that and browser extensions for
additional features. There really is no "good" bookmarking solution at this
point when comparing tools like pass/gopass for Linux for passwords.

